# I did it again!



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

I set up a 10 gallon tank to put an angle in it. He is in a 33 gallon tank with two others and they pick on him. Well I bought a golden wonder killi fish and find out that they are not compatible with angels. When am I going to learn to not buy a new fish without checking compatibility? grrrr


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds like your gonna be adding many tanks if you keep this up.


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

I already have a 55 and a 20 gallon in storage. Lol. Temporary housing so I don't want to set them up.


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

Well after further research, the web states that as long as the fish won't fit in the killi's mouth I should be good. I won't put any neons in the tank and the angel is definitely bigger then the killi.


----------

